# Right that's it! 2013 i will lose this weight :D



## ypauly'snurse (Dec 30, 2012)

For several years now i've vowed i would lose this excess weight but never really had the drive to do so, but for some reason this year i feel it deep in the pit of my stomach the drive i've always wanted and longed for.

So if anyone out there can give me any advice, recipes or anything you think would help me i would be very grateful.

THIS IS MY YEAR WISH ME LUCK! :


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck! We'll be starting a new Total Group Weight Loss thread on 1st January, so you can add your successes to that. I think one of the most useful ways to start is to keep a food diary, recording amounts of fats, calories and carbs so that you can build up a picture of what you are actually consuming - many people tend to underestimate. Then you can look for areas where you can improve your diet by substituting healthier options or reducing portions etc. Plus, of course, start getting some regular exercise - why not aim for the Birmingham Big Fun Run in September 2013? You could rope ypauly in too!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 30, 2012)

Yee Hah! - Go for it mate!

I'm having a go at summat in 2013 too, but not saying anything to anyone else, just gonna be my secret because I know in my partic case the motivation to do this has to come from ME and me alone and it won't happen unless I make it happen MYSELF.


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck with it- you are half way there with the will power you have.
I think Alan has said everything - I would just add that I find MY Fitness Pal really good for recording food and exercise - it is free and might be worth looking at.

The secret apparently is output (exercise) is greater than input (food!).
I would say dont go too mad, cut out the naughty stuff (takeaways etc), treat yourself maybe once a week to something you enjoy and try and increase your exercise from day 1.

I think I may join in the WLG again in the new year.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ade77 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have lost 15llbs in weight Im starting Slimming World tomorrow on My Birthday for extra guidance I do not go out hardly at all for a meal but Im going for a meal tomorrow any sugestions for a healthy option.I am going for a walk every night after tea for excercise and am going to start using the tread mill at work when I return after my long break.Wish me luck everyone I need to do this to reduce my blood sugar levels or its injections ive been told:


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2013)

ade77 said:


> I have lost 15llbs in weight Im starting Slimming World tomorrow on My Birthday for extra guidance I do not go out hardly at all for a meal but Im going for a meal tomorrow any sugestions for a healthy option.I am going for a walk every night after tea for excercise and am going to start using the tread mill at work when I return after my long break.Wish me luck everyone I need to do this to reduce my blood sugar levels or its injections ive been told:



Good luck Ade! Sounds like a good plan  What sort of place are you eating at tomorrow? Indian? Chinese?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 1, 2013)

Excuse I, is this your birthday meal?

Because there are 2 entirely carb and everything else days in any year.  One is Xmas day and the other is your own birthday.

But if you are determined to suffer, just have everything you happen to fancy - but eat LESS of it!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2013)

Jeanette, good luck. 

I rejoined Slimmimg World last night - new year. new start.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 2, 2013)

Go Gurl sending you all the very best with your journey Jeanette and keep us updated on your success x


----------



## ceejayblue (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm going to get back on track this year! I say that every year but this time I MUST do it! I was diagnosed type 2 in December 2011 and up to June 2012 I lost nearly 2 stone of the approx 8 stone that I need to lose (although I'm more realistic in that I know if I lose the full 8 stone that at my age of 61 that I am going to look a bit gaunt and have so much slack skin that I will probably look worse and my self esteem will not be good). 

In June I went on holiday and put on 7lbs, despite walking and swimming every day and being careful what I ate and drank. No idea why, I was with a fellow diabetic who also uses insulin and so I was following her lead and she's really good. Also in June I was changed to the slow release Metformin, as the usual one was upsetting my tummy. I'm on 1000mg twice a day and it seems to me (probably a coincidence) that since then my cravings for carbs, sweets and especially chocolate have gone through the roof! So much so that I've put all the weight back on and I'm feeling miserable.

I belong to an on line weightloss group (www.weightlossresources.co.uk) and they are brilliant, I can log all food and exercise and I know what I need to do but my willpower (especially over Christmas) has totally gone. 

I'm starting again tomorrow (first weigh in!) and hope that I will be able to report back next week (diabetic nurse visit on 10 Jan!!!!) that I am back on track and motivated

My local health trust don't cover the cost of monitors for Type 2s but I have a monitor that was my mum's and can test if I need to, however, my DN says that the metformin will keep me level and I shouldn't need to test. This morning, out of interest, I tested about an hour after having eaten shreddies and my level was 10! I'm so shocked as its never been that high before when I have tested so I know I've got to do something, even if it is just a spike.

I'm going to plan my meals alot better too and as my husband says he wants to lose a bit of weight too, that will make things a bit easier. Sorry this is long but I just wanted to get it all off my chest!


----------



## wftristan (Jan 2, 2013)

Good luck with the weight loss - I have started my diet today - Was nearly scuppered at the first hurdle when I arrived this morning and found a large tin of quality street in the office.

Tristan


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 3, 2013)

I carried on going to Slimming World every week during December, despite the house move and holidays.  Glad I did because it kept me on top of the gains and at last night's weigh-in I was exactly the same as on 27th November.  

I'm job-hunting now, but SW is for me an essential expense.  Without the group support and the discipline of weekly checks, I'd quickly put the 4+ stone I've lost straight back on again.  To scrape into the 'healthy' BMI range I still need to lose 3st 9lbs, so have to keep on going!


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your support, i have got off to a good start reduce my food intake dramatically which i really needed to, although i have developed a really bad cold and sore throat bad ears and all i want to do is comfort eat. 

i weighed myself today and was surprised i was half a stone lighter than what i had thought i was, so my target at the moment is 3 and half stone, then depending on how i feel i will go for more.

Still determined and more motivated than ever


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good luck with your weight loss everyone in 2013


----------



## runner (Jan 7, 2013)

Good Luck everyone - I'm joining you in the weight loss too - got 2 1/2 to 3 stone to loose, or wherever I feel comfortable.  I'm not doing a 'diet' just going back to healthier eating, smaller portions.  Not denying anything, because that doesn't work for me, but will be steering clear of things I know I have weak willpower with.  That's the next goal, getting out of that habit of thinking, I'm on holiday/it's Christmas/my birthday etc. so it's OK to eat lots of the less healthy stuff, and I'll get back on track afterwards.  Need to Learn a bit more self-control and moderation on a permanent basis, so I can have that biscuit, chocolate, piece of cake etc. without eating too much of it and then everything else.  Guess it's breaking the comfort food eating habit.


----------

